# Sometimes I think I'm too damn sexy for my own good.



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

My a** is perfection. I work out 6 times a week doing mild cardio only to build on an already perfectly fit frame. My breasts are sky high and firm. I have legs that are longer than most people's entire bodies and my stomach is carved. My hair is buoyant, thick and highlighted reflecting subtle highlights from the sun. My features are perfectly symmetrical and my eyes are big and flicked out at the side in a feline cateye look.

And I look at myself, and I've looked at myself in absolute horror and disgust for most of my life up and throughout my teenage years and avoided the mirrors like the plague for fear of invoking sheer nausea at the sight of my hideous appearance up until recently.

And I actually think, damn. I see a beautiful woman before me who resembles an Italian model and why I have not embraced this until recently evades me. And it's not only about looks because I'm educated, well-travelled, career minded and have a rapier wit to boot.

And I always complain about being unapproachable and why can't men just suck it up and man up but I guess I would be shell shocked to approach myself as well. I don't give them or myself enough credit.

And I'm thinking to myself today as I'm packing and wondering what makeup I should bring on vacation, is it actually possible to be, too damn sexy? Like maybe I should be toning it down or something?

I wear my hair up, people still like it. I avoid wearing heels except on special occasions so the sight of my legs elevated or the sound of the click on hardwood doesn't draw me any more attention. I don't wear cleavage or short skirts and toning it down..so to speak.

I'm a confident, fun-loving woman and I'm enjoying life and the men who offer temporary distractions on the daily from some dark filled depth deep inside.

I hope all of y'all are embracing your sex appeal as much as I am. 

_Staff Edit: Please click the link below and read what it says before posting._

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1081555306-post151.html


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have the same problem except I don't have to work out to look this perfect. My swag levels are untouched. I got 3 girls numbers today and didn't call any of them. Swag.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

ur no good to me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm......seems to good to be true. Pics?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Imbored21 said:


> I have the same problem except I don't have to work out to look this perfect. My swag levels are untouched. I got 3 girls numbers today and didn't call any of them. Swag.


Pretty sure I can make a girl fall down on her knees in sheer pleasure with a simple glance of my powerful gaze. So too bad for you, but it looks like I win this little competition. GTFO.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Imbored21 said:


> I have the same problem except I don't have to work out to look this perfect. My swag levels are untouched. I got 3 girls numbers today and didn't call any of them. Swag.


Nice. Except not calling any of them and instead choosing to come on SAS over getting laid potential is dare I say an amateur move good sir.

Cheers.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Idontgetit said:


> ur no good to me


Is that in reference to me?

I can cook. I save money and I shop on a bargain.

Pretty damn perfect.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Saaaaame the girls just can't contain their orgasms. I stay inside all day so they don't melt when they see me. I'm just too fabulous for the real world.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm......seems to good to be true. Pics?


^ I'm with this guy, post pics. Sometimes people's anxiety flips over into impulsive overconfidence and leads to embarrassing situations. Let's make sure that's not the case.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Stop gloating about your good looks. Many members on here would literally kill to not look like ugly third world orc creatures, me included.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

iCod said:


> Stop gloating about your good looks. Many members on here would literally kill to not look like ugly third world orc creatures, me included.


Ahhh but this is the gloat thread. Screw the rules.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

iCod said:


> Stop gloating about your good looks. Many members on here would literally kill to not look like ugly third world orc creatures, me included.


Modesty is overrated.

People, you, me, people, need to embrace themselves for what they are and who they are and as a BDD sufferer of 12 years, I am only now just becoming COMFORTABLE with who I have become as a woman and the world needs to go f*** itself if it EVER encourages anyone to not love themselves down to their core.



If you have sex appeal you should pretty much just consider yourself to have won the universal jackpot and flaunt it from the top of the mountain.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> ^ I'm with this guy, post pics. Sometimes people's anxiety flips over into impulsive overconfidence and leads to embarrassing situations. Let's make sure that's not the case.


I can assure you, I am pretty damn sexy.

And I'm not afraid to say it. Especially now that my depression is lifting.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> I can assure you, I am pretty damn sexy.
> 
> And I'm not afraid to say it. Especially now that my depression is lifting.


Finding oneself sexy and actually being sexy are very different things. Your reluctance to post pics is far from reassuring.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> Finding oneself sexy and actually being sexy are very different things. Your reluctance to post pics is far from reassuring.


This guy needs some spank material! Deliver the goods op.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> Finding oneself sexy and actually being sexy are very different things. Your reluctance to post pics is far from reassuring.


And you just discovered the entire point of this thread.

Point being, the only f***ing thing that matters is self-acceptance.

The only thing that matters is that people love and appreciate themselves.

It doesn't matter if I'm butt f***cking ugly short fat pimply faced and all that jazz but the fact that I can look a man straight in the eye and have his **** in a metaphorical choke hold in a minute.

Perspective, perspective, perspective.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

LichtLune said:


> This guy needs some spank material! Deliver the goods op.


:grin2:


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh boys, and some bi-curious girls.

Wouldn't you like to know...

Good night loves.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> And you just discovered the entire point of this thread.
> 
> Point being, the only f***ing thing that matters is self-acceptance.
> 
> ...


You say that, but at the same time your post is full of comparisons to other people, how men perceive you, and sex appeal.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> You say that, but at the same time your post is full of comparisons to other people, how men perceive you, and sex appeal.


I'm going to leave you with some wise words of advice:

You are only as good as how much you value yourself.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

True happiness comes from within. From accepting yourself inside and out. If you were happy and truly felt sexy than you wouldn't feel the need to fish for all this attention.

Posting on here and getting all these guys to drool for you, begging you, isn't getting you anywhere. Have you considered why you're so hung up on physical appearance? Maybe it's just an excuse not to explore whatever is inside you, that you seem to be avoiding. I'm sure somewhere in there is a woman who should be valued for more than just her looks.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

livetolovetolive said:


> True happiness comes from within. From accepting yourself inside and out. If you were happy and truly felt sexy than you wouldn't feel the need to fish for all this attention.
> 
> Posting on here and getting all these guys to drool for you, begging you, isn't getting you anywhere. Have you considered why you're so hung up on physical appearance? Maybe it's just an excuse not to explore whatever is inside you, that you seem to be avoiding. I'm sure somewhere in there is a woman who should be valued for more than just her looks.


Nope. 10 topics in 5 years isn't fishing for attention.

I'm allowed to make a topic on self-propagation in light of the thousands of topics here which spark a sense of inner fear and hatred.

All of you can complain and nit pick then get out of my thread. I am learning self-confidence and not being ashamed of who I am.

Not being ashamed to be a pretty woman or to be shapely or to have eyes averted downward but to hold my head up high with self-confidence, yes I am pretty damn hot.

I'm also a good person, I help others, I strive for excellence in work ethic and self-improvement and nobody should be ashamed of who they are.

You can be damn proud of how you look and you can be damn proud of your accomplishments in life.

The only people who get hung up on looks in the first place are the idiot men who fall for these women.


----------



## PunkGirl01 (Aug 9, 2015)

I struggle daily to find something I like about myself. I'm glad others see in me what I don't. All I see is a hideous troll who has teeth that stick outward to stab someone in the eye, I'm short and pear shaped, my hair is naturally an ugly non-color (like grey blonde brown, looks like waste water) so I dye it and my hair likes to be dye resistant so parts fade out horribly, I only have barely B cup boobies because I've had three kids, and my hands and feet look like little old lady appendages. I scowl at myself in the mirror, then flee because it frightens me. 

But there are days, RARE RARE RARE days where I look at myself, and think how beautiful I am. I mean, I'm rather plain. But to me, I'm beautiful. I see the lovely shape of my eyes, my perfect little nose, how I look at least 5 years younger than what I am. Those moments are fleeting at best, but so so so amazing.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

PunkGirl01 said:


> I struggle daily to find something I like about myself. I'm glad others see in me what I don't. All I see is a hideous troll who has teeth that stick outward to stab someone in the eye, I'm short and pear shaped, my hair is naturally an ugly non-color (like grey blonde brown, looks like waste water) so I dye it and my hair likes to be dye resistant so parts fade out horribly, I only have barely B cup boobies because I've had three kids, and my hands and feet look like little old lady appendages. I scowl at myself in the mirror, then flee because it frightens me.
> 
> But there are days, RARE RARE RARE days where I look at myself, and think how beautiful I am. I mean, I'm rather plain. But to me, I'm beautiful. I see the lovely shape of my eyes, my perfect little nose, how I look at least 5 years younger than what I am. Those moments are fleeting at best, but so so so amazing.


That is beautiful. Thanks for sharing your story.

I hope that you can capture those moments and let them flourish within you.


----------



## PunkGirl01 (Aug 9, 2015)

calichick said:


> That is beautiful. Thanks for sharing your story.
> 
> I hope that you can capture those moments and let them flourish within you.


I love those moments. I try and capture them the best I can, but yanno how that goes.

I am very glad a beautiful person such as yourself is not so self absorbed, but yet knows her own strengths and beauties. You are a rare and amazing person.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Y'all are so hung up on the fact that she likes the way she looks that you're completely ignoring the fact that she is, in fact, saying something important.

Lend me your bod, @calichick. I'll wreck it on a pile of dicks the size of Mount Olympus.

#iamthisthirsty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think I am too sexy; I KNOW I am too sexy and millenniummanly.

I am 40 and fabulous. I have a bit of Paxil fat, but I am still thinner than most 40 year olds!


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Embrace it!


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

calichick said:


> Nope. 10 topics in 5 years isn't fishing for attention.
> 
> I'm allowed to make a topic on self-propagation in light of the thousands of topics here which spark a sense of inner fear and hatred.
> 
> ...


Good to hear I spose


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Unfortunately we're not all as blessed to be as sexy as you,Calichick


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Yay.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, sometimes our good looks is just too much and starts to become a hindrance to us. But hey, what can ya do.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I find myself attractive to but in less than two decades I'll be 50. I'm just glad I live in an era that has Viagra when I'll need it. We can thank depressed people for gifting the world with Viagra.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

calichick said:


> I'm going to leave you with some wise words of advice:
> 
> You are only as good as how much you value yourself.


You go girl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

OP never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sometimes being too good looking will backfire.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

truant said:


> Y'all are so hung up on the fact that she likes the way she looks that you're completely ignoring the fact that she is, in fact, saying something important.
> 
> Lend me your bod, @calichick. I'll wreck it on a pile of dicks the size of Mount Olympus


Job before sex T, job before sex :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

karenw said:


> Op, you need to be careful you're not used for one nighters only.


It's ok karenw. I'm a sex propellant; men can barely talk to me let alone ask for sex.

I look morbidly threatening and it's better that I'm romantically abstinent for the sake of mankind and their pre*** ******* everywhere.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

CopadoMexicano said:


> sometimes being too good looking will backfire.





scooby said:


> Yeah, sometimes our good looks is just too much and starts to become a hindrance to us. But hey, what can ya do.


Don't feel any guilt, there is no guilt, no shame nor regret with being pretty damn sexy.

Do you know how hot it is for men and women alike who own their sex appeal and use it to their advantage?

Hope yall have a good day.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

lol a moment of silence dedicated to this occasion I'm really un-sexy :sigh


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

If that's the case I don't see why you haven't been taken already, you should have offers left right and centre, regardless of your SAS, _Removed_ If you can cook and do the washing you seem perfect lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Nothing like a quality calichick thread to start your day, they're few and far between, but when you happen upon one, you know you're in for a treat.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

calichick said:


> I can assure you, I am pretty damn sexy.


You are a character alright but I just don't believe you.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Dre12 said:


> You are a character alright but I just don't believe you.


She's posted pics on the forum multiple times.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> She's posted pics on the forum multiple times.


Were they legit? Anyone can post pictures of anyone on a forum, you need some sort of pre planned cue to really prove it is a person that way, like making a specific and random hand gesture or such.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> She's posted pics on the forum multiple times.


I actually haven't. Sending one to you in PM doesn't count 

But I appreciate all of you guys derailing my thread.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

karenw said:


> I've seen them, I don't think you would be impressed Dre


Why is that?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

i remember when your BDD was at the forefront. you've made a huge shift here, it seems. i'm curious how you went from point A to Point B and if you think your methods are transferrable to other areas.

Nice work, you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> lol a moment of silence dedicated to this occasion I'm really un-sexy :sigh


You my friend, are pretty damn sexy. And don't for one second think otherwise.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

karenw said:


> I've seen them, I don't think you would be impressed Dre


(Oh my gosh I'm about to defend calichick.)

When someone on here posts their pic:

"You're GORGEOUS!"

When cali posts her pic:










..............I think I just blacked out there for a minute, what all happened? ...f***, I defended calichick.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

karenw said:


> I can't say I will get banished


Um excuse you?

Join date August 2012? You have no idea what I look like. Do you think a cropped pic of 2 cm of skin counts remotely as what I resemble?

I would EAT you alive.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm impressed someone describing their *** got 3 pages of replies I wonder how many pages I would get


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

kesker said:


> i remember when your BDD was at the forefront. you've made a huge shift here, it seems. i'm curious how you went from point A to Point B and if you think your methods are transferrable to other areas.
> 
> Nice work, you.


Morning Kesker...I am in a very unique environment now. It is a change of pace, a change of perspective and I'm cultivating some sense of self.

Thanx dear


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> I actually haven't. Sending one to you in PM doesn't count
> 
> But I appreciate all of you guys derailing my thread.


I remember you posting a few pics, was that not you who took that selfie in the car picture?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> I remember you posting a few pics, was that not you who took that selfie in the car picture?


POSTING 2 INCHES OF SKIN ONCE IN 5 YEARS DOESNT COUNT AS POSTING ALOT OF PHOTOS OF ONESELF!

Omg Crimeclub you're killing me.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I shouldn't doubt you calichick. I am sure that you are smoking hot.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I love you all oh so dearly though I got a party to go to in a skirt that's too tight and 3 inchers trying to finish breakfast catch yall later xoxo


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

even if this is trolling i don't see any reason why a person shouldn't deserve to feel this way about themselves


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

People who write about themselves this way need to supply a pic.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

karenw said:


> I've seen them, I don't think you would be impressed Dre


I am sure he would not, even if I never saw her. It's obvious her perception of how she looks like is not realistic at all.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Until she posts a pic I will never believe this stuff, but if she is happy that is all that matters I guess.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> I am sure he would not, even if I never saw her. It's obvious her perception of how she looks like is not realistic at all.


Would you like to hear an updated version of 'the day in the life of calichick"

LOL

Rofl rofl rofl I'm dying

I'm dying because I'm actually pretty hot.

Anyways haters hate all you want.

Bottom line all that matters is that you love yourself and I hope all of you can achieve my mindset one day of going out into the world and grabbing it by its balls and saying HEY WORLD, I'm ...

Pretty DAMN sexy!!!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Did I do something to you sad vlad?

What did I do, I don't remember.

Did I give you some bad advice or something before?

Why with all the animosity in my thread of positivity.

Take all your pissy moods elsewhere, or better yet, go hit the gym.

Gym never hurt nobody.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

calichick said:


> Would you like to hear an updated version of 'the day in the life of calichick"
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


I don't hate you. I rarely if ever actually hate someone even if I strongly disagree with that person. That's why I have never blocked anyone in here. I just hope you will manage to seek a bit of help of any kind to improve your condition and have the life you dream of. Take care.

I'll let you proceed till a mod will most likely close the thread.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

calichick said:


> , or better yet, go hit the gym.
> Gym never hurt nobody.


I agree with this. It sharpens that mind as well as the body and helps you sleep. Should make you live longer too.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> I don't hate you. I rarely if ever actually hate someone even if I strongly disagree with that person. That's why I have never blocked anyone in here. I just hope you will manage to seek a bit of help of any kind to improve your condition and have the life you dream of.


WHAT LIFE DO I DREAM OF?

I look like a model, I'm making a ton of money, I'm going on vacation in a week, I have my health and my family and I'm out of a toxic environment that was causing me to lose weight and fall into depression 2 years ago?

I meet new men everyday, I live in the most beautiful place on earth.

WHAT DREAM LIFE?

Are you self-reflecting on me?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

:sigh

75% of my threads get locked..

Bye thread, it was nice knowing you.


Back to posting in Something Good that Happened to you Today I guess


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> People who write about themselves this way need to supply a pic.


i know man i need something to get off to yo


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Confidence - overconfidence - arrogance - madness. See how it gets worse the further along it goes?

I'd stop on confidence and leave it there, if you can, pushing beyond that leads to bad outcomes. What started as positive self affirmation turns the corner into self defeating narcissism if it's not kept in check.

Not sure where the reluctance to post pics is coming from, if you're that full of self belief and bragging so heavily about winning the genetic lottery then why wouldn't you want to back up what you're saying? I've got some of my pics posted, one here another on my SAS profile. Can provide many more upon request, and have to several SAS members.

I don't just claim I'm decent looking, I provide evidence without fear of judgement. If your claims are to be believed, in spite of their lack of supporting evidence, you've got a lot more to work with physically than I do, yet somehow I'm more confident than you when it come to sharing? Interesting. 

We're all waiting. Ready to ante up?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

mjkittredge said:


> Confidence - overconfidence - arrogance - madness. See how it gets worse the further along it goes?
> 
> I'd stop on confidence and leave it there, if you can, pushing beyond that leads to bad outcomes. What started as positive self affirmation turns the corner into self defeating narcissism if it's not kept in check.
> 
> ...


Hi honey, how are you? Thanks for stopping by.

Have to go seriously now.

Catch yall later.

Also i hope the sight of an attractive woman doesn't cause so much 'excitement' for you all in real life.

Calm down folks, I'm not that exciting.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

bad baby said:


> i know man i need something to get off to yo


Dude, exactly.

Btw, I never got back to you to thank you for your message on my wall. You're very thoughtful.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> Hi honey, how are you? Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> Have to go seriously now.
> 
> ...


I'm just peachy, dear. Thanks for making this amusing thread. Have fun out there. Looking forward to seeing your pics. Since you're so beautiful and amazing.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

calichick you should go on that bachelor show, i’d root for you since you deserve a true alpha


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Idontgetit said:


> calichick you should go on that bachelor show, i'd root for you since you deserve a true alpha


That's pretty much my dream. I was thinking about auditioning the other day.

Love Shawn and Kaityln.

Ben H is so damn sexy. He's my type of guy to a T.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

calichick said:


> Job before sex T, job before sex :lol


You're a better woman than I. There's gold in them thar hills.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

truant said:


> You're a better woman than I. There's gold in them thar hills.


No, no. That's not the reason.

It's just that **** undergoes shrinkage when it's unemployed :teeth



Later all xx have a great day!



> I have a nice personality. For the most part.


That's all that matters hun, that's all that matters in the end.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> Dude, exactly.
> 
> Btw, I never got back to you to thank you for your message on my wall. You're very thoughtful.


no worries girl, it's good to see you back.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm so out of the loop with the cool people.

*vaguely browses thread*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

calichick said:


> And I look at myself, and I've looked at myself in absolute horror and disgust for most of my life up and throughout my teenage years and avoided the mirrors like the plague for fear of invoking sheer nausea at the sight of my hideous appearance *up until recently*.


I vaguely remember coming across many many many of your posts over the years that you have been on this forum all pretty much stating the same thing, about how beautiful you think you are. So I don't get where you say that this is a recent change or anything new.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Noca said:


> So I don't get where you say that this is a recent change or anything new.


Mayby she was tryna convince herself and looking for positive feedback to help alleviate deep insecurities because such a high standard for looks is set for women by society


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

This thread is about to reach 100 replies, speaks volumes about some of the members on here lol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> This thread is about to reach 100 replies, speaks volumes about some of the members on here.


Do we all suck..? :frown2:


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Well let's just say you thrive on drama.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Do we all suck..? :frown2:


No, you're cool imo.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ Its not drama I prod people with a stick oketo put some fire in their belly and respond in a way that increases confidence that may apply in real life situations ....maybe :um


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> No, you're cool imo.


Yes as are you ...The scary part I can't tell if this is mutual sarcasm or bromance :con :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> This thread is about to reach 100 replies, speaks volumes about some of the members on here lol.


I like how he says this whilst posting his 12th reply in this thread. Lol

I need a bumper sticker, SAS hearts calichick.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Damn! Calichick came after a long long time and all the new member have taken the bait.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Hats off to you cali, there are no bars on you. You just let it all out.. Do you have social anxiety due to jealousy and harassment of men by any chance?

Been there.. Thankfully learned to tone it down and actually see life from the different side of the glass. Still swaggin it though.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Yes as are you ...The scary part I can't tell if this is mutual sarcasm or bromance :con :lol


Don't worry Crimeclub doesn't do sarcasm. He's too literal.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> Damn! Calichick came after a long long time and all the new member have taken the bait.


Are these new members here?

Most of these people are my friends.

You're not included


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> I like how he says this whilst posting his 12th reply in this thread. Lol
> 
> I need a bumper sticker, SAS hearts calichick.


Yeah 12 posts in your defense, quit trying to knock a horny man down while he's desperately trying to get some action.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

calichick said:


> Are these new members here?
> 
> Most of these people are my friends.
> 
> You're not included


Didn't you know crimeclub and me are basically two bodies, but one soul, so I'm included.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Hays offmto you cali, there are no bars on you. You just let it all out.. Do you have social anxiety due to jealousy and harassment of men by any chance?
> 
> Been there.. Thankfully learned to tone it down and actually see life from the different side of the glass. Still swaggin it though.


I don't, no.

But I'm still unsure of how to properly react when a guy comes on to me.

As much experience and exposure I have with that, I always get flustered and act like a schoolgirl.

_can't stand a man lookin at you for 5 seconds without feeling insecure..._


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

calichick said:


> I don't, no.
> 
> But I'm still unsure of how to properly react when a guy comes on to me.
> 
> ...


Ah, see I can relate to that.. If a genuinely like comes on to me I usually have to flee within the first millisecond.

Yep. Bright red and can't stop smiling? I never used to be like this and you may be different but its actually hell sometimes haha.

I've been there. But I didn't expect you to say that. I think just treating them like any other guy works, but damn its hard. Try pretending like you don't give a toss, it might put them off guard ;-)


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> Didn't you know crimeclub and me are basically two bodies, but one soul, so I'm included.


I'm mildly curious why Crimeclub has replaced Elad but I'll just let your love triangle be.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Ah, see I can relate to that.. If a genuinely like comes on to me I usually have to flee within the first millisecond.
> 
> Yep. Bright red and can't stop smiling? I never used to be like this and you may be different but its actually hell sometimes haha.
> 
> I've been there. But I didn't expect you to say that. I think just treating them like any other guy works, but damn its hard. Try pretending like you don't give a toss, it might put them off guard ;-)


Yessssssssssssssssssssdsss

It's like if I had never known or was ignorant about it, I would be perfectly fine, flirtatious even.

But the moment I know they're into me or have a genuine crush on me, I scurry like a rat in the trappings of an exterminator boy sometimes I can't get out fast enough.

Self-sabotage I'd say.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> I'm mildly curious why Crimeclub has replaced Elad but I'll just let your love triangle be.


Me, Gunner, and Elad have equal three-way boner-battles, but as for you...you're done, my boner for you has shriveled, you're on your own.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Why don't I get to be cool. :-(


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Staticnz said:


> Why don't I get to be cool. :-(







I'm sorry sweetie.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Me, Gunner, and Elad have equal three-way boner-battles, but as for you...you're done, my boner for you has shriveled, you're on your own.


I'm gonna take a stab and say that's not the first time you've encountered that problem with a woman :lol

LOL I cant, I can't cc's just too easy to pick on


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> Staff Edit


Lmao :spitI'm gonna be the best loser ever though ...


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

calichick said:


> I'm sorry sweetie.


Reveling in the misery of others, FTW!! :nerd:

(is it ironic how overly trendy this band looks???)


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Refreshing to see some self confidence on here amidst all the generic self indulgent doom-and-gloom stuff that gets posted on a daily basis (which to be fair, I was probably guilty of too)


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Lmao :spitI'm gonna be the best loser ever though ...


We don't doubt that blue, we don't doubt it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Callum96 said:


> Refreshing to see some self confidence on here amidst all the generic self indulgent doom-and-gloom stuff that gets posted on a daily basis (which to be fair, I was probably guilty of too)


IKR, these people could stand to learn from me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> We don't doubt that blue, we don't doubt it.


Who's we..? :afr probably you and the aliens ..goodnight calichick ....ps (its night here)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> I'm sorry sweetie.


Don't kid yourself cali, you're one of the "cool" female SASers, and based off your posting history I'd say you struggle with social interactions yourself, obviously, and honestly I wouldn't even need to see two years of your posting history to spot you IRL and recognize you as a social outcast.

Now tell me how I'm wrong and call me 'sweetheart'.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> ​
> Don't kid yourself cali, you're one of the "cool" female SASers, and based off your posting history I'd say you struggle with social interactions yourself, obviously, and honestly I wouldn't even need to see two years of your posting history to spot you IRL and recognize you as a social outcast.
> 
> Now tell me how I'm wrong and call me 'sweetheart'.


Um, I WAS talking about myself, sweetheart.

MM75 said I have partial ownership in this site before he was demoted as moderator hahaha

See that's the beauty in people like me.

We appreciate some good, self-deprecating humor.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Who's we..? :afr probably you and the aliens ..goodnight calichick ....ps (its night here)


Good night honey bunny.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Dude I am outside a 24 hour fitness right now and there are an unlimited number of hot guys going past me.

F*** maybe I need a gym membership. Holy crap.

Laters!


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

calichick said:


> Dude I am outside a 24 hour fitness right now and there are an unlimited number of hot guys going past me.
> 
> F*** maybe I need a gym membership. Holy crap.
> 
> Laters!


Earlier from OP:
"The only people who get hung up on looks in the first place are the idiot men who fall for these women."

Difference?


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

This isn't narcissism. Is it?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> ​
> Don't kid yourself cali, you're one of the "cool" female SASers, and based off your posting history I'd say you struggle with social interactions yourself, obviously, and honestly I wouldn't even need to see two years of your posting history to spot you IRL and recognize you as a social outcast.
> 
> Now tell me how I'm wrong and call me 'sweetheart'.


You sound like a meanie-poos!!! Make love not being a big meanie weeny!!


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Also dammit I knew there was a cool club! There's like this secret underbelly of drama and in-fighting and cliques. It's exactly like skull and bones...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

caveman8 said:


> Earlier from OP:
> "The only people who get hung up on looks in the first place are the idiot men who fall for these women."
> 
> Difference?


So I'm not allowed to appreciate fit men in muscle tanks or



Staticnz said:


> You sound like a meanie-poos!!! Make love not being a big meanie weeny!!


its ok he's harmless. Even though he can't read sometimes


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

You are to maintain your integrity at all times.

It's improper.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Staticnz said:


> You are to maintain your integrity at all times.
> 
> It's improper.


My ovaries beg to differ.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Perspicacious said:


> This isn't narcissism. Is it?


No.

Oh, wait. Yes. It is.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

calichick said:


> Dude I am outside a 24 hour fitness right now and there are an unlimited number of hot guys going past me.
> 
> F*** maybe I need a gym membership. Holy crap.
> 
> Laters!


Go to a gym and have dozens of creeps staring at your perfectly shaped butt and thighs? Perhaps not


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Well I agree..if you feel good about yourself then that's all that matters. Everyone else can go to hell.
Also I'm kissing your butt now, can I be one of your "honey bunnies" now? It would really mean a lot to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

calichick said:


> I have legs that are longer than most people's entire bodies


:haha My favorite part of this entire thread


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

If I had a body like an ifbb bodybuilder - i really like lee priest - i would get dimple piercings - i think they're hot - and i would look in the mirror all day....i wouldn't eat or sleep.. i would just stare at my beautiful body, flexing and squeezing my beautiful muscles.....posing my life away.hahaha

a lil hyperbole there...but i would def be looking at myself a lil too much...


cali chick pix would be nice....i have a strong feeling you really are hot though.I'd try to flirt, but i'm already interested in someone atm.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

sio said:


> :haha My favorite part of this entire thread


The first image that popped on my mind...lol


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Perspicacious said:


> The first image that popped on my mind...lol


Rofl yup, either that or


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

sio said:


> :haha My favorite part of this entire thread


my favorite is the part about the boobs being sky high.

i pictured them to be something like this:


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I love the ruckus and intrigue that's always caused by a cali thread, everyone want's so bad for her to be ugly lol


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

bad baby said:


> my favorite is the part about the boobs being sky high.
> 
> i pictured them to be something like this:


The link to that pic doesn't work >:/ but I went and found it on google :3










Can't tell if sparks or if her mammary glands are leaking...


----------



## Topshelf (Jan 17, 2014)

im pretty sexy as **** too, ive had woman complement me on numerous occastions for my great looks. But if only i had the confidence.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

fonz said:


> Go to a gym and have dozens of creeps staring at your perfectly shaped butt and thighs? Perhaps not


1) they're only considered a creep if I'm not attracted to them
2) why else would I be wearing spandex shorts which dig into my vagina to the point that I have to pull it down every 5 seconds?

Also I don't know about all you other girls but those work out shorts keep on riding up my a**. I literally have to hold them in place or the curve of my butt cheeks would be flopping out of them damn skimpy piece of material.

Not made for women with a finely tuned derrière.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> I love the ruckus and intrigue that's always caused by a cali thread, everyone want's so bad for her to be ugly lol


Come now, if I made a thread saying that I was a world class guitar player, wouldn't you want to hear me play?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

This has to be posted in this thread. If it already has then disregard. If it hasn't then shame on you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

thomasjune said:


> Well I agree..if you feel good about yourself then that's all that matters. Everyone else can go to hell.
> Also I'm kissing your butt now, can I be one of your "honey bunnies" now? It would really mean a lot to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can be whatever you want to be sweetheart that's the beauty about free will :grin2:

_Posted on My Finely Tuned Derrière_


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

My *** is nice too. /reminds me of a girl that squats when I'm checking myself out in the mirror.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I would suck up to Cali in this thread too but I'm soooooo laazzzzyyyyy.


:-(


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I know that feeling, kind of.
I myself, am way too sane for this crazy world.
Now, your issue here isn't really the worst of the worst, since their will be appearently enough people who can value your beauty and trigger your self respect inside you too.
At least you see yourself as attractive, the first big step is done.
The next steps will be a piece of cake compared to that, don't ya think?
I won't have to wish you good luck here, since I'm sure you'll be successfull anyway.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey, don't pull my homeboy Ace into this!


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Believe it or not, there are men out there who can look past beauty and are turned on by a combination of "average" looks and a humble personality.
Same goes vic-versa.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

The most beautiful place on earth is Greece.
Sorry man.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

^


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Why can't women suck it up and be a woman? Sheesh.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Dre12 said:


> Come now, if I made a thread saying that I was a world class guitar player, wouldn't you want to hear me play?


no, we'd rather watch you bare-knuckle box with a gorilla.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

doesnt really matter how good looking you are when eventually people realize your vapid vain personality is more off putting than the smell of a two week old tampon fished out of a homeless woman's tuna tunnel.

just general thoughts and not to anyone specifically ofc.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

@crimeclub

I don't expect her to post a pic. I know it wouldn't ever happen. I was just making it clear that I am not a 'hater' or wanting her to be ugly as you seemed to suggest. I find the whole situation entertaining and I am sure the OP loves this speculation and attention which is what I believe the intent behind all this is, so in that respect, yes, she wins.

Either you unequivocally know that she is genuine or you do not, from your response I tend to lean towards the latter.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Dre12 said:


> @*crimeclub*
> 
> I don't expect her to post a pic. I know it wouldn't ever happen. I was just making it clear that I am not a 'hater' or wanting her to be ugly as you seemed to suggest. I find the whole situation entertaining and I am sure the OP loves this speculation and attention which is what I believe the intent behind all this is, so in that respect, yes, she wins.
> 
> Either you unequivocally know that she is genuine or you do not, from your response I tend to lean towards the latter.


Yeah I get you, it's all in good fun.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> doesnt really matter how good looking you are when eventually people realize your vapid vain personality is more off putting than the smell of a two week old tampon fished out of a homeless woman's tuna tunnel.
> 
> just general thoughts and not to anyone specifically ofc.


LOL


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Some posts have been edited/removed. There will be no posting of her pics so please stop asking. If you have issues with the OP, then avoid this thread.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't tell if trolling or completely narcissistic. Either way....carry on. Good for you, I guess? Either way I fed it and I can live with that.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

@calichick after pissing you off quite commonly in this forum i got into the conclusion that you are awesome, dont let anyone take you down. Cheers


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Orbiter said:


> I know that feeling, kind of.
> I myself, am way too sane for this crazy world.
> Now, your issue here isn't really the worst of the worst, since their will be appearently enough people who can value your beauty and trigger your self respect inside you too.
> At least you see yourself as attractive, the first big step is done.
> ...


Thanks.

I've worked hard my entire life to get where I am and now I just need to focus on my dating life.

Finding a man. I'm successful in the monetary sense of the word, not so much in my love life


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

For a girl who's too damn sexy for her own good who works in an office:

Go to work with less make up on than usual, do your hair differently, dress in regular feminine 'office' attire (don't dress for sexy/hot/head-turning), don't wear really high-heals, and continue smiling at the guys you like. You'll still look attractive but you won't look threatening, in other words you'll look 'approachable'.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> For a girl who's too damn sexy for her own good who works in an office:
> 
> Go to work with less make up on than usual, do your hair differently, dress in regular feminine 'office' attire (don't dress for sexy/hot/head-turning), don't wear really high-heals, and continue smiling at the guys you like. You'll still look attractive but you won't look threatening, in other words you'll look 'approachable'.


I think you've mistaken me for someone else.

I am an attractive woman. I don't rely on gimmicks and tricks (Christ I don't even know how to curl my hair without sufficiently frying it) to amplify myself; I rely on my energy to get through to others, to communicate my personality and hopefully rub off some of my charm on them.

Just because they so find me to be a fit, healthy woman is not something that you can magically contort with baggy pants or pulled back hair sweetheart.

Sorry to disappoint though :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going to let you all know something, a little secret.

No matter how big the muscles are, no matter how big the (fake or not) boobs are, no matter how much foundation is caked on the face, no matter how fancy the expensive weave is, no matter how fake the talk is,

_People see through it_

I like a guy because I think he is cute, and I think he is charming and charismatic and when I look into his _eyes_ and into his face, I feel a spark. I'm not looking at what clothes he's wearing nor what car he's driving. I'm looking at him for what he is behind all the 'distractions'.

Sure there are a billion other girls with better hair than me, more immaculately applied makeup, better footwear and better skin even?

I've learned as a BDD sufferer and having many men who have developed crushes on me over the years that it's all about your genetic structure. Your make your build your proportions, your DNA down to the core.

You can tan, primp, all you want but when you're in jeans and a tshirt with your hair tucked behind your ears away from your face and a man still finds you to be the hottest thing he's ever laid eyes on,

You know you're pretty f***ing hot :lol

-calichick wisdom 101 hope yall enjoyed that


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> I think you've mistaken me for someone else.
> 
> I am an attractive woman. I don't rely on gimmicks and tricks (Christ I don't even know how to curl my hair without sufficiently frying it) to amplify myself; I rely on my energy to get through to others, to communicate my personality and hopefully rub off some of my charm on them.
> 
> ...


I'm aware that you're naturally pretty sex-kitten, but there are things you can do to become more 'approachable' looking, even world-renowned super-models have been found in public looking less than threatening.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> I'm aware that you're naturally pretty, sex-kitten, but there are things you can do to become more 'approachable' looking, even world-renowned super-models have been found in public looking less than threatening.


I disagree.

From experience I mean.

If you are an attractive woman, with symmetrical features, proportional measurements, healthy and fit, I think that men will still treat you a certain way.

Same with guys themselves. You can see how hot a guy is no matter what he's wearing and why should a woman be any less nervous around him if he's in sweats (even hotter imo) and unkempt hair?

You're suffering from gender bias Crimeclub.

That woman are only a measure of how much work goes into them.

Ick. Double ick


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

ur like Angela Hayes from American Beauty


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

This is kind of a liberating sentiment if any of you know what I mean.

That the pressure which is put on especially young women to live up to certain standards regarding their upkeep is a whole lot of 'fluff'.

Men will like you because of _you_ and there's very little you can do apart from maintaining a healthy, fit lifestyle to conform to expectations or try to alter your fate -fortunate or not.

The world has been kind to me so far and I'm very thankful for the cards I've been dealt in life even though I grew up with pretty low self-esteem and practically no self-confidence.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Then why go through the trouble of buying and wearing sexy and tight dresses like you've done when it yields the same result as otherwise?

I'm also speaking from experience, I've seen very attractive girls that seemed to look more casual in their appearance one day and while they were still very hot their casual appearance was extremely disarming which led me to feel much better about approaching them.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Idontgetit said:


> ur like Angela Hayes from American Beauty


No idea who that is.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

calichick said:


> No idea who that is.


would u **** Kevin Spacey? if so it confirms that.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Idontgetit said:


> would u **** Kevin Spacey? if so it confirms that.


Going with a no on that one.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Then why go through the trouble of buying and wearing sexy and tight dresses like you've done when it yields the same result as otherwise?
> 
> I'm also speaking from experience, I've seen very attractive girls that seemed to look more casual in their appearance one day and while they were still very hot their casual appearance was extremely disarming which led me to feel much better about approaching them.


I don't wear sexy and tight dresses. (Well to work that is)

I wear skirts and dresses yes because I think jeans are hideously boring but I'm not wearing micro minis or exposing any cleavage.

I like to dress like a woman. I wear feminine things which flatter my body type.

I don't notice a difference in treatment between jeans vs a pencil skirt. Still me.

Yes, still same old me, long legs, big eyes, slender frame and all :lol

I've come to be quite proud of myself. It's not a bad thing


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

calichick said:


> I don't wear sexy and tight dresses. (Well to work that is)
> 
> I wear skirts and dresses yes because I think jeans are hideously boring but I'm not wearing micro minis or exposing any cleavage.
> 
> ...


How tall are you?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> I don't wear sexy and tight dresses. (Well to work that is)
> 
> I wear skirts and dresses yes because I think jeans are hideously boring but I'm not wearing micro minis or exposing any cleavage.
> 
> ...


Well apparently your physical appearance transcends any of my advice. You're what, like 25 now? I don't think you have much to be worried about, being a female in your 20s and extremely attractive you're the prime demographic for young professionals in their late 20s/early 30s.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

calichick said:


> Going with a no on that one.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

fonz said:


> How tall are you?


5'10".

And you? :teeth


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Well apparently your physical appearance transcends any of my advice. You're what, like 25 now? I don't think you have much to be worried about, being a female in your 20s and extremely attractive you're the prime demographic for young professionals in their late 20s/early 30s.


Yup.

Did I seem like I was worried? Not so much. I do pretty well with men, let's just say I'm enjoying being me.

Not a whole lot of people can say that.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm catching a flight in a few hours so if I don't see you later, good morning, good afternoon and goodnight.

It's been pleasant SAS :lol

Thanks for not yelling at me the past few pages. :wink2:


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> Yup.
> 
> Did I seem like I was worried? Not so much. I do pretty well with men, let's just say I'm enjoying being me.
> 
> Not a whole lot of people can say that.


I've seen plenty of your posts, I'm not arguing that you enjoy being well above average in the physical department, and I have no doubt that you can get guys to treat you to a nice night or two, but do you think I just joined this site yesterday?

Anyway, I've seen a very redeemable side of you before in the past so I figured I'd toss a few words of advice your way, and if you want to reject them then that's cool, but don't act like I haven't been an extremely active member here for two years and not seen the contents of a decent number of your posts lol.

Anyway, you've gotta do what you think you've gotta do, good luck cali-pants.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

calichick said:


> 5'10".
> 
> And you? :teeth


6'3". I'm guessing a girl like you wouldn't date anyone under 6 foot so I'd be in luck if I happened to live in your general vicinity...


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

fonz said:


> 6'3". I'm guessing a girl like you wouldn't date anyone under 6 foot so I'd be in luck if I happened to live in your general vicinity...


Yes, height is her only criteria. :laugh:


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

crimeclub said:


> Yes, height is her only criteria. :laugh:


Well of course I'm funny,charming,sexy,devastatingly handsome but that's beside the point...


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Drama.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Staticnz said:


> Drama.


Some of us like it, quit judging man.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I see what you did there!


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Some of us like it, quit judging man.


No.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

fonz said:


> 6'3". I'm guessing a girl like you wouldn't date anyone under 6 foot so I'd be in luck if I happened to live in your general vicinity...


That's hot.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

S


calichick said:


> Modesty is overrated.
> 
> People, you, me, people, need to embrace themselves for what they are and who they are and as a BDD sufferer of 12 years, I am only now just becoming COMFORTABLE with who I have become as a woman and the world needs to go f*** itself if it EVER encourages anyone to not love themselves down to their core.
> 
> ...


Some people experience a trauma in their life which damages their self esteem extremely.
Add bullying to that and it becomes irreversible.
Loving myself is irrelevant right now as I need to learn how to be able to survive in hostile places.
The oncoming future will force us to do so.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

calichick said:


> I can assure you, I am pretty damn sexy.
> 
> And I'm not afraid to say it. Especially now that my depression is lifting.


Have you even been afraid to say it? I'm pretty sure all of your posts have been exactly the same since I've joined and remember reading them. I think people would actually believe you if you posted a picture.. I mean I'm sure you're not ugly but I kind of doubt the "Italian model" description. I know you'll never post a photo though so I'm not sure why I'm wasting the time.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Orbiter said:


> S
> Some people experience a trauma in their life which damages their self esteem extremely.
> Add bullying to that and it becomes irreversible.
> Loving myself is irrelevant right now as I need to learn how to be able to survive in hostile places.
> The oncoming future will force us to do so.


Why you bump up my topic from a month ago


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

There no good topics around or what?

I'm not in a particularly sexy mood as of late...

I'm mainly concerned with trying to seduce a man who has been giving me the green light for half a year now but I was either too preoccupied or ignorant to entertain it....


Girl problems.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

calichick said:


> Why you bump up my topic from a month ago


Because god send me to piss the world off.
Nah honestly though, I was just having certain thoughts and looked up various threads about it.
Nevermind though, you can close it if you want.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

calichick said:


> There no good topics around or what?
> 
> I'm not in a particularly sexy mood as of late...
> 
> ...


Than what are you waiting for?
Instead of writing with the freak over here, you should approach him.
Go for it, girl.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Orbiter said:


> Because god send me to piss the world off.
> Nah honestly though, I was just having certain thoughts and looked up various threads about it.
> Nevermind though, you can close it if you want.


You looked up various threads Re: Sometimes I think I'm too sexy for my own good-related?

Lol.

And no, I don't close my own threads. I have other people to blame for doing that for me


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Orbiter said:


> Than what are you waiting for?
> Instead of writing with the freak over here, you should approach him.
> Go for it, girl.


My logic is, he can eye f*** me 5 times a week, then he can certainly make a move.

I just have to work on my art of seduction.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Why doesn't he just go for it himself? Half a year and no movement?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Sometimes I think i'm just too damn sexy as well, in Runescape that is...

Walking around Varrock and the Grand Exchange with my trimmed rune armor, santa hat, and 100m. Girls and guys playing girls hitting on me and asking for free moni. I'm pretty damn sexy.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

caveman8 said:


> Why doesn't he just go for it himself? Half a year and no movement?


Because I've been acting like he's the last thing that exists on this planet.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd rather pick arrogance over self loathing. If it's making you feel better stick to it...I do :lol 

It's hard to take what you're saying seriously though, since it looks like you're just trying to provoke people.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

calichick said:


> *My a** is perfection.* I work out 6 times a week doing mild cardio only to build on an already perfectly fit frame. My breasts are sky high and firm. I have legs that are longer than most people's entire bodies and my stomach is carved. My hair is buoyant, thick and highlighted reflecting subtle highlights from the sun. My features are perfectly symmetrical and my eyes are big and flicked out at the side in a feline cateye look.


:lol

Possibly the best opening line of a post on SAS. Pretty hard to compete with that.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

don said:


> :lol
> 
> Possibly the best opening line of a post on SAS. Pretty hard to compete with that.


Thanks 

I pride myself on being very...._articulate_.

Among other things.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

She does have a point about loving yourself which is something I'd highly recommend trying to achieve before getting into a relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

_Staff Edit_


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Jesuszilla said:


> She does have a point about loving yourself which is something I'd highly recommend trying to achieve before getting into a relationship.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am a bit disappointed though that my good friend @*DeeperUnderstanding* wrote me a few heartfelt posts regarding my seemingly absent sense of self-awareness and deleted them.

And to think how much we've been through together :lol


----------

